# Good license needed in INDY



## Rangerman (Mar 27, 2006)

I need a driver that knows how to plow snow and who also has a good license. We have all newer trucks and good pay. Call at 3178502459 to set up a meeting. You will also be asked to cut grass in the summer. payup


----------



## Rangerman (Mar 27, 2006)

Bump Season started Monday.


----------

